# Body Piercings



## RetiredRoyal (11 Sep 2007)

OK, so..anyone ever have to remove quickly and discreetly or explain a body piercing while on duty? 

I had my right nipple pierced for a couple of years before I got out, but it was never an issue. One of the guys on my crew wore a tongue piercing and was pretty good at hiding it. I've not got a PA as well, but don't expect any issues with anything this time around.

Any stories to share?


----------



## armyvern (12 Sep 2007)

Uh yep, I have a personal story but nuff said about that one.  ;D

But, I could tell you the story about this one time one of the girls who was in clothing was serving a very high ranking soldier ... and he and I both noticed her tongue ring at the same time. The look of horror on her face almost outdid ours. It was a quick trip to the CSMs office; I had warned her before.

Moral: Never go out partying on week nights and need to rush into work the next morning thereby forgetting to remove shiny thing from tongue.


----------



## Remius (12 Sep 2007)

Had a troop rip his nipple while leopard crawling on the Matawa Plain on a QL3.  Ouch.


----------



## Brockvegas (12 Sep 2007)

That seems like an awfully painful price to pay just so you can have a shiny piece of steel stuck somewhere it's not supposed to be anyways. Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to start a debate on why people would want to drive a bolt through parts of their body, I'm just saying that it's common sense not to have them in while on duty.


----------



## armyvern (12 Sep 2007)

Brockvegas said:
			
		

> That seems like an awfully painful price to pay just so you can have a shiny piece of steel stuck somewhere it's not supposed to be anyways. Don't get me wrong, *I'm not trying to start a debate on why people would want to drive a bolt through parts of their body, I'm just saying that it's common sense not to have them in while on duty.*



Which is exactly why the Regulations state that "thou shalt not wear these things while on duty..."

I think that's the whole point of the originating thread post ... looking for those stories about having to get them out when one does not, necessarily, obey said regulations.


----------



## Staff Weenie (12 Sep 2007)

One of my people had to treat a soldier who had a Prince Albert piercing which became badly infected  :crybaby: ......rather embarrassing I gather.

My Medic decided to rub some proverbial salt into the wound by noting that as this was a voluntary action, then it could be construed as a self-inflicted wound, and missing duty due to such a thing is a chargeable offence.

I can't imagine having the particulars of the offence read out in a Court Martial...."In that by having an unauthorized piercing in his wedding tackle....."


----------



## Cansky (12 Sep 2007)

I had one troop who while on the obstacle actually said " Sgt I can't do that obstacle" me " Why".  Troop very quietly "my belly Ring".  Me look of disblief " I really didn't just hear that".  Troop did said obstacle had had a visit with dress regs and CSM.


----------



## navymich (12 Sep 2007)

Similar is hearing the reason for not putting on a Chemox (the breathing apparatus for firefighting on the ships) "I can't, I have my contacts in".  Wearing of contacts onboard ship is a big no-no for that reason.  I have seen people frantically taking them out as they are getting suited up.


----------



## armyvern (12 Sep 2007)

Ohhhhhhh, (make note of the date & time...)

My maternal instinct is kicking in .......

"All right troops: remember to put on clean underwear every day take out your body-piercings every day, lest there be an _accident_."


----------



## deedster (12 Sep 2007)

Quote from George Carlin's New Rules for 2007:

New Rule:

If you ever hope to be a credible adult and want a job that pays better than minimum wage, then for God's sake don't pierce or tattoo every available piece of flesh.  If so, then plan your future around saying "Do you want fries with that?".


----------



## mover1 (12 Sep 2007)

I accidentally swallowed an attachment from a nipple ring  :-X and chipped a tooth on a "down below" pericing.  

(yes they were on members of the opposite sex)

Painfull and embarrassing yes.  :-[ 

 Did it stop the seximacation process....no.   

Aviano 1999 was on a medals parade and sporting a new nipple ring. I was so proud of both right after we were dismissed I took off my CBT Shirt and t-shirt. Placed my new medal on my nipple ring.
The WO saw it and thought I had jammed the dam pin in my chest and he got a bit weak at the knees.

When the CANFORGEN came out myself and another Cpl were called into the office and asked if we were adorned with our piercings. I was asked and I said I wasn't.
 The MCpl and WO asked me to prove it. I said that as soon as they could safely ask Cpl XXXXXX to prove whether or not she was wearing it without a sexual harassment charge being laid is the day they can have me strip down to the waist.

Being a bit older and wiser I have gotten the knack of getting it out without many noticing. I never wear it to the MIR or PT or during certain venues. 

 BTW  Why do women have belly button rings?
  
          It gives them a place to hang an air freshener....  ;D


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (12 Sep 2007)

mover1 said:
			
		

> I accidentally swallowed an attachment from a nipple ring  :-X and chipped a tooth on a "down below" pericing.
> 
> (yes they were on members of the opposite sex)
> 
> ...



Wow that's a lot of info to download at once!
I'm kinda of the opinion that if God had wanted us to put metal and ink on our body he woulda put it there for us...but I'm way too old for this conversation probably.  ;D


----------



## emmiee (12 Sep 2007)

Ok my piercings are on a need to know basis...in other words...you don't need to know...although I had to have an MRI once and after having my piercings many years..forgot they were even there...

Yes, I forgot to take them out!   Once in the MRI I remembered but  ...too late...  I wish I could say I was impaled to the sides of the MRI unit but actually nothing happened, as I discovered after, they were non-ferrous...

It could have been a good story....sorry

em


----------



## armyvern (12 Sep 2007)

emmiee said:
			
		

> Ok my piercings are on a need to know basis...in other words...you don't need to know...although *I had to have an MRI once (Vern edit: or twice!! ) * and after having my piercings many years..forgot they were even there...



Hilarious!! I sooooooo know this story ... personally!!  ;D Geez, who thinks about simple things like that after 15 years of wearing them eh?


----------



## redleafjumper (12 Sep 2007)

This paper might be of interest for this topic.  I have provided this abstract for educational purposes.

Cheers,

Redleafjumper


Published by the University of Chicago Press

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Title  Cerebellar Brain Abscess Associated with Tongue Piercing 
Author(s)  Richard A. Martinello and Elizabeth L. Cooney 
Identifiers  Clinical Infectious Diseases, volume 36 (2003), pages e32–e34 
DOI: 10.1086/345755
PubMed ID: 12522766

Availability  This site:   PS  |  HTML  |  PDF (59.1k)  
Copyright  © 2003, the Infectious Diseases Society of America. 
Abstract  We describe a previously healthy adult who had a solitary cerebellar brain abscess diagnosed. This infection occurred 4 weeks after the patient underwent a tongue piercing procedure that was complicated by an apparent local infection. The clinical history, abscess culture results, and lack of an alternative explanation suggest that infection of the tongue piercing site was the source of the cerebellar abscess. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
help@www.journals.uchicago.edu


----------



## armyvern (12 Sep 2007)

Eeeeew,

Glad my tongue's not pierced!!


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Sep 2007)

Ummm...is the link supposed to be the email address?  ???
Sounds like an interesting paper!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (12 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Eeeeew,
> 
> Glad my tongue's not pierced!!



My youngest son got his tongue pierced after he left home and it got infected and swoll up so he couldn't talk or hardly breath....he soon abandoned that as a bad idea...ah well another experiment on the road I guess.


----------



## bily052 (12 Sep 2007)

Back to the summer of '95, I was supervising the English Table station on the Kingston confidence course when one of the Comm Reserve recruits (female) jumped up and tore out her belly button piercing.  She screamed in obvious discomfort.  Then had to find a female instructor to administer first aid.  Years later, she still has the scare.

just my 2 cents


----------



## HItorMiss (12 Sep 2007)

I pulled my nipple ring out they day I left for basic, I have for years wanted to get it redone. heck if I have the cash I would do it tomorrow.

Guy on my Battle School pulled his out while pepper potting guess how happy he was  ;D


----------



## PO2FinClk (13 Sep 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> My youngest son got his tongue pierced after he left home and it got infected and swoll up so he couldn't talk or hardly breath....he soon abandoned that as a bad idea...ah well another experiment on the road I guess.


Either the "Piercer" did not give proper direction following the piercing or your son did not follow it. I have met a few people over the years who had theirs done and were swelling up pretty bad. But soon as they followed proper advice (lots of ice) and used proper mouthwash (non-alcoholic) the swelling and infection was gone within 24 hours. (Also, no drinking through a straw or eating spicy foods for a week) The use of improper mouthwash though is the most common mistake.

Nonetheless, it is no different then getting a tattoo, you be absolutely confident in the piercers skill and attention to cleanliness of his tools and environement. If not then you are asking for trouble.


----------



## Staff Weenie (13 Sep 2007)

Once upon a time.....one of my troops had Dolphins tattooed around her navel. When she became pregnant they magically became Orcas!! 

But after delivery, they deflated from those proud hunters of the deep, to wrinkled little Belugas......

I also gather certain piercings can, at least for this troop, cause problems when one goes into sudden and strong labour......


----------



## armyvern (13 Sep 2007)

Ergo, my killer bunny!!


----------



## redleafjumper (13 Sep 2007)

Here is where one may find a copy of that paper:

http://www.hawaii.edu/hivandaids/Cerebellar_Brain_Abscess_Associated_with_Tongue_Piercing.pdf



There are several other accounts; a google search of 'tongue piercing and brain abscess' will bring up many.

Cheers,


----------



## xena (13 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Ergo, my killer bunny!!


Ohhh!  You're scarring my tiny little mind!   

Keep it comin'!   ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Sep 2007)

redleafjumper said:
			
		

> Here is where one may find a copy of that paper:
> http://www.hawaii.edu/hivandaids/Cerebellar_Brain_Abscess_Associated_with_Tongue_Piercing.pdf
> There are several other accounts; a google search of 'tongue piercing and brain abscess' will bring up many.
> Cheers,



Thanks! It was......ummm....enlightening!!

*"On the second day after the procedure, the patient noted increasing pain, swelling, and the development of a purulent, ill-tasting discharge from the piercing site."*


----------



## S.Stewart (13 Sep 2007)

So as far as piercings go I have had the following...

Left Eyebrow, 3 in each upper ear, my earlobes, mid-ear and the back of my neck pierced twice. I personally had no problem getting them, taking them in and out was a different story. The only one's I have left are my earlobes. 

I am definately considering having my eyebrow redone as well as the back/nape of my neck, but we will see.


----------



## ms (14 Sep 2007)

S.Stewart said:
			
		

> So as far as piercings go I have had the following...
> 
> Left Eyebrow, 3 in each upper ear, my earlobes, mid-ear *and the back of my neck pierced twice*.



WHAT!?! I've often said I have seen everything... but apparently not.... 
Really... the BACK of your neck... really?

Pictures?


----------



## aaronrogers (14 Sep 2007)

PMT 9D said:
			
		

> WHAT!?! I've often said I have seen everything... but apparently not....
> Really... the BACK of your neck... really?
> 
> Pictures?



Yeah its kind of a weird piercing.
By the way its not me in the picture, its just from google.


----------



## Roy Harding (14 Sep 2007)

I gotta ask.  WHY?


----------



## S.Stewart (14 Sep 2007)

The whole piercing the back of the neck is not a matter why?, but why NOT. I'm a big fan of tats and piercings. My studs in my neck i will post a picture if i have one kicking around were vertical down the nape. 

I also have dark purple/plum hair if that tells you anything.


----------



## Roy Harding (14 Sep 2007)

S.Stewart said:
			
		

> The whole piercing the back of the neck is not a matter why?, but why NOT. I'm a big fan of tats and piercings. My studs in my neck i will post a picture if i have one kicking around were vertical down the nape.
> 
> I also have dark purple/plum hair if that tells you anything.



I suppose.

In my youth we had long hair, and muttonchops.  And when someone asked "Why", our answer was also "Why Not?"  (We also wore bell bottom jeans, and tie-dyed t-shirts).

It is, I guess, the fashion - and fashion follows no logic.

On the OTHER hand, once you became tired of long hair (and my hair was down to my ass), you could cut it off, and be no worse for wear - piercings (and tat's), on the other hand, are potentially dangerous, and in the case of tat's, can't be easily shucked off.

Have fun - and be safe - take the appliances out before doing anything physical, when you're tired of them, the holes will grow over - no harm done.

I'm just a FOG trying to understand - I don't have anything against the practice (other than the safety considerations), I just can't wrap my mind around it - that's what makes me a FOG, I guess!



Roy


----------



## beach_bum (14 Sep 2007)

I dated a guy with a pierced tongue..... >  but that's another story....hehehehe


----------



## S.Stewart (14 Sep 2007)

I wouldnt call my tats, piercings, or hair colour a matter of fashion. My hair has been the same colour for about 4 years now, and my tats werent exactly done by impluse, considering tattoos to get them done properly and what you want, generally can be a large money investment. 

But granted I have seen some impluse tattoos, done at a quick desicion by a not so great artist, and those are the kinds of things that one later regrets.


----------



## Roy Harding (14 Sep 2007)

S.Stewart said:
			
		

> I wouldnt call my tats, piercings, or hair colour a matter of fashion. My hair has been the same colour for about 4 years now, and my tats werent exactly done by impluse, considering tattoos to get them done properly and what you want, generally can be a large money investment.
> 
> But granted I have seen some impluse tattoos, done at a quick desicion by a not so great artist, and those are the kinds of things that one later regrets.



B.S.

You are altering your body in some manner (ink, dye, or holes in it) either to draw attention to yourself, or to fit in with your peer group.

That's fashion.

I have nothing AGAINST fashion - I'm just not sure that self mutilation is a wise way to go about it.


Roy


----------



## S.Stewart (14 Sep 2007)

I beg to differ, for the pure fact that I believe tattoos are a very personal thing, actually mine arent visable, and I do not wear clothing to make them so. As far as my piercings they are non existant at the moment, and I consider them to be more self expression then fashion. But your right piercing very much can be see that way. 

My hair colour well thats a long story why its the way it is, but it doesnt look out of place, when its up it just looks like its a deep burgandy in colour, its when its down that you can see they actual colour, so work wise and professional wise I have had no issues, with my tats, piercings or hair colour. 

But as with anything, different generations have different opinions on things.


----------



## xena (14 Sep 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> B.S.
> 
> You are altering your body in some manner (ink, dye, or holes in it) either to draw attention to yourself, or to fit in with your peer group.
> 
> ...



It's not always to draw attention.  There are a lot of tattoos that are not generally visible.  Where's the attention drawing in that?  Peer group?  Maybe, but then the things that are under clothing still wouldn't apply.

Mutilation?  Strong language for a subjective topic.  Female circumcision is mutilation.  Some might consider male circumcision the same, some might not.  Very few consider pierced ears (esp. on a female) to be mutilation.  The difference between mutilation and beautification is cultural and subjective.

But, I might be wrong...


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (14 Sep 2007)

Piercing of genitalia might be considered such I think. My Operating Room Nurse wife says that there is a pretty good chance that you could damage nerve endings down there permanently which always makes me wonder what the point is of that particular manoeuvre considering that most folks think it's going to improve their wedding tackle in some fashion.


----------



## xena (14 Sep 2007)

IHS, certainly!

I never said I thought it was all smart, or a good idea.  I'm just not sold on the idea of using a wide paint brush to characterize it all as attention seeking mutilation was right either.

Actually, padre, did you know that the Coptics have long (ancient, actually) traditions of getting crosses tattooed on themselves as a way of distinguishing themselves from their arabic/muslim neighbours?  In my neck of the woods, it's a beginning to be a bit of a trend amongst the Chalcedonion Orthodox to get similar tattoos now.  Weird, eh? 

My apologies Roy, I didn't intend to be completely contrary to what you wrote, but looking back, I think it can be read that way.  I was just hoping to look at it from a different perspective, not to be confrontational.


----------



## Brett (14 Sep 2007)

I had my eyebrow pierced, and I also had a vertical lip piercing. I took both out before I handed in my forms for the military. They've been out of my body for roughly 8 1/2 - 9 months and I'm totally happy I did it. I look back on pictures and wondered why I found them so cool! I liked them, but I'm glad they're out. 

Oh, also, I have a gaping hole above my eyebrow now.. and another hole below my lip.. the only hole that healed was the one on the inside of my lip.


----------



## deedster (14 Sep 2007)

Nova, I'm with you.  I had a stud on the side of my nostril which I removed during the whole recruitment process.  My boyfriend at the time told me it was the ugliest thing on my face (which I think was a compliment, no?).  In any event, I didn't make it into the CF but there's no way that sucker's going back in.  Why indeed.


----------



## Loachman (14 Sep 2007)

Nova said:
			
		

> I had my eyebrow pierced, and I also had a vertical lip piercing.



Had to check your profile on that one - I wasn't sure if you meant a vertical piercing on your lip, or a piercing on your vertical lip.

Not everybody on this site has a clean mind.


----------



## Rick Ruter (14 Sep 2007)

Some new guys and galls actually walk in the CFRC the day of their enrolment with metal all over their face. This is not ''Rotten Ronies'' or BK folks.

I must admit though that it is pretty entertaining seeing your coworkers in a social setting with all the accoutrement on when you are not aware of their fashion taste. I have hippies and goth subordinates and colleagues. It's like having a split personality. :clown:


----------



## Rowshambow (14 Sep 2007)

There is an RCD over seas right now with the Strats that has HUGE holes in his ears, from those big o-rings (or whatever you crazy kids are calling them) so I would think that, could be seen as "mutilation" as it started out as a piercing and now is a mutilated ear!


----------



## armyvern (14 Sep 2007)

Hmmm,

I've got a few tattoos (arm, lower back, right tummy/hip). My nose is pierced, my belly-button is too. Very early 90s; long before it became _fasionable_ to do so.

I thought about them all; I regret none.


----------



## Jaydub (14 Sep 2007)

I've had my nipple pierced.  Not a very pleasant experience.


----------



## Brett (14 Sep 2007)

Rowshambow said:
			
		

> There is an RCD over seas right now with the Strats that has HUGE holes in his ears, from those big o-rings (or whatever you crazy kids are calling them) so I would think that, could be seen as "mutilation" as it started out as a piercing and now is a mutilated ear!



they're called plugs.

DIDI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its me, brett!!! (i have you on facebook incase you cannot remember!) lol. How are you?


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (15 Sep 2007)

It's Friday night.....I just got back from the Mess...I'm reading all this stuff....not feeling particularly politically correct....(know what I'm saying?)... and I'm thinking...OUCH!!!...why the H..l would you do any of that stuff??


----------



## Sig_Des (15 Sep 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> It's Friday night.....I just got back from the Mess...I'm reading all this stuff....not feeling particularly politically correct....(know what I'm saying?)... and I'm thinking...OUCH!!!...why the H..l would you do any of that stuff??



Heheh...

I've got tats, but I may be a hippocrite as in I would never get a piercing.

And the whole PA one...way I see it....anything that might affect your efficiency in peeing...not worth it.


----------



## Roy Harding (15 Sep 2007)

OK - I've read this thread through - a couple of points.

Mutilation:



> The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language: Fourth Edition.  2000.
> 
> mutilate
> 
> ...



It is rather a strong word for the practice under discussion, I agree - but body piercing does fit the definition.

Aside from some thoughts and observations regarding how much good tats cost, and how much consideration some have given to their various piercings/tats - no one has answered my original question - WHY?

Fashion is one theory I advanced - but this was dismissed.

No one has brought up cultural norms, but I get the feeling this probably doesn't fit the majority of posters here.

So the question remains - why?


----------



## armyvern (15 Sep 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Fashion is one theory I advanced - but this was dismissed.
> 
> So the question remains - why?



I think you advanced two theories IIRC ...

I didn't do mine for fashion ... 

But I do know those that have!! "Ohhh it's so pretty, I have to get mine done sort of comments. One chick I knew even wanted me to lay on the photocopier so she could have a copy of my back tat so she could get the same one. Uh, no says I. I drew it. It's mine. Get your own (she did get one very similar to mine shortly after).

So, WRT your second theory,

I never ruled that out!!  >

But that was way back when?? I have changed!!  ;D

But heck, I don't regret any of my tats or my piercings (and I planned and wanted each one), and it was early 90s; you'd never catch me in a bikini these days anyway. I'm kind of different that way!!


----------



## Roy Harding (15 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> But heck, I don't regret any of my tats or my piercings (and I planned and wanted each one), and it was early 90s; you'd never catch me in a bikini these days anyway. I'm kind of different that way!!



Are you saying you frequent beaches without the encumbrance of a bikini?     Which beaches?


----------



## armyvern (15 Sep 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Are you saying you frequent beaches without the encumbrance of a bikini?     Which beaches?



I am way too shy to do anything like that aren't I??


----------



## Kat Stevens (15 Sep 2007)

Be it fashion, rebellion, self expression, or drunken stupidity, at the end of the day it's your body.  If you are willing to live with all of the consequences of your choice, who am I to judge?  If that "Kilroy was here" tattoo above your framazam is a statement your willing to carry around when the doc delivers your first child, have at 'er.


----------



## Sig_Des (15 Sep 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Aside from some thoughts and observations regarding how much good tats cost, and how much consideration some have given to their various piercings/tats - no one has answered my original question - WHY?



Everyone has different reasons.

For tats, myself, as a kind of body totem, really. All my tats represent people and events that have to do with my life, and rememberance of cultural background.


----------



## Roy Harding (15 Sep 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Everyone has different reasons.
> 
> For tats, myself, as a kind of body totem, really. All my tats represent people and events that have to do with my life, and rememberance of cultural background.



Exactly.  The REASONS are why I asked my question in the first place.

I'm not about to discuss cultural preferences for various piercings/tattoos (this is Radio Chatter, right!?)

I, too, have people and memories of events that have affected my life - I have pictures framed on the walls, momentoes preserved in shadow boxes - but I DON'T have tattoos of my buddies on my body, not do I have pieces of metal implanted in my skin anywhere.

I still ask - WHY does one feel it necessary to mutilate one's body in order to mark an occasion or memory?  (Aside from cultural norms - that's not a subject appropriate to Radio Chatter).


----------



## S.Stewart (15 Sep 2007)

Tattoos are like scars. In the idea that generally if you end up with a bad enough scar, there is a story behind it. Tats are the same way both good and bad. Getting tattoos is a very personal choice, and not everyone has to like them or get them. 

There is a story behind each one of my tattoos, be it my heritage, passing of loved ones, passing of my best friend, places i've been etc. The choice behind my piercings are basicly i wanted them, I have a very dare to be different personality one that is loud, but is generally kept behind closed doors, my piercings and tats, are one of my ways of getting the outside to match the in. 

These days I have taken all of my piercings out, not because I grew bored of them, just because I needed a change, and I was having to take them in and out for work. Now that I have my career change, I am considering having them redone, cause I do in fact miss having them. Like I said, they are not for everyone, and in reality do I really need a reason for having them, my life, my skin, my choice.


----------



## Roy Harding (15 Sep 2007)

S.Stewart said:
			
		

> Tattoos are like scars. In the idea that generally if you end up with a bad enough scar, there is a story behind it. Tats are the same way both good and bad. Getting tattoos is a very personal choice, and not everyone has to like them or get them.
> 
> There is a story behind each one of my tattoos, be it my heritage, passing of loved ones, passing of my best friend, places i've been etc. The choice behind my piercings are basicly i wanted them, I have a very dare to be different personality one that is loud, but is generally kept behind closed doors, my piercings and tats, are one of my ways of getting the outside to match the in.
> 
> These days I have taken all of my piercings out, not because I grew bored of them, just because I needed a change, and I was having to take them in and out for work. Now that I have my career change, I am considering having them redone, cause I do in fact miss having them. Like I said, they are not for everyone, and in reality do I really need a reason for having them, my life, my skin, my choice.



Thank you.

I too have scars (none of them purposely self-imposed, however) - and you're right, there is a story behind every one.

THIS makes sense to me - they are a memorial of moments of your life.  I can respect that.  I don't have to be into your method of expression to understand the idea behind the expression.  (Could be that you aren't into framed photographs or shadow boxes, either!!)

So - they're a memory aid.  An expression of how you felt in a given moment of time.  I like that.

And, as Kat Stevens said earlier in this thread - it's YOUR body, what you do with it is entirely up to you - and I agree.


Roy


----------



## proudnurse (15 Sep 2007)

When my daugher was born, I opted not to get her ear's pierced. I thought I would wait, and let her decide for herself when she was ready to get them done.  Earlier in the year she started asking me if she could have hers done. I took her to a place at the mall back in April, where they pierce ears and of course the first question she asked was 'is it going to hurt?' of course my only reply to that was to be honest and say 'yes' in the end, she still wanted to go through with it. 

Unfortunately, they never did heal properly... actually did not heal at all. I put antiseptic on them daily and took care of them the way you are supposed to, in the end I ended up taking them out for good. Now she has 2 little scars where the earings used to be  although I didn't expect that to happen, I'm wishing now that we forgot about it all together. 

~Rebecca


----------



## Rick Ruter (2 Oct 2007)

Been away for a while.

My tat was done on an R&R (96hrs) in South Beach Florida with four Haiti UN buddies after a big drunk while walking back to the hotel in the morning. I always wanted one but never took the time to do it and at this moment, with the effect of the booze and what I thought was an excellent way to commemorate the occasion. Don't regret it but I wish I had been sober and took the time to pick something a little better.


----------



## S.Stewart (2 Oct 2007)

I personally am not a fan of generic tattoos, in other words, the basic design you pick off the wall that everyone seems to have. If I personally am gonna drop at least 100 bucks on a tattoo, I might as well make it an orginal design in some way, even if its changing something slight. My four leaf clover is pretty simple, hard to make your own spin on it, but I had the clover itself drawn out differently, and had it coloured more realistic..(8 different shades of green), compared to the cartoon looking irish tats you normally see.  

I am eventually gonna put the word DILLIGAF underneath, kind of a life philosophy of mine, as well as a inside joke between myself and a late friend of mine. My advice to friends of mine, who have gotten tats in the past, that later decide that they aren't big fans of, is look into getting a cover up done, its cheaper than surgury, and you end up with a piece of art that you like. It's not always possible to get cover ups with some tattoos, some artists won't do them having the philosophy of not wanting to touch or mess with other peoples work.

Of course doing it right the first time, is always by far the best option.


----------



## Rick Ruter (2 Oct 2007)

I agree and I want to get more ink added to the existing tat. It shouldn't be to hard to design something around a small black and white Ying Yang. :-[


----------



## combatbuddha (6 Oct 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Uh yep, I have a personal story but nuff said about that one.  ;D
> 
> But, I could tell you the story about this one time one of the girls who was in clothing was serving a very high ranking soldier ... and he and I both noticed her tongue ring at the same time. The look of horror on her face almost outdid ours. It was a quick trip to the CSMs office; I had warned her before.
> 
> Moral: Never go out partying on week nights and need to rush into work the next morning thereby forgetting to remove shiny thing from tongue.



This didn't happen to be in Victoria about 8 yrs ago?


----------



## armyvern (7 Oct 2007)

combatbuddha said:
			
		

> This didn't happen to be in Victoria about 8 yrs ago?



Nope. Opposite coast @ big green base, circa 2004.


----------



## The_Falcon (8 Oct 2007)

I am surprised no one mentioned the "addictivness" of getting pierced or tattooed.  The adrenaline rush, that comes from getting tattoos done (and probably piercings, although I don't have any so I am not to sure), has a pretty powerful effect on some people.  I know many people, and I include myself who have said once they got their first tattoo done, they knew almost immediately they wanted to get another and another and another.  I don't think your going to get a simple anwers about why people get body mods Roy.  Body Modification (tattooing/piercing/scarification etc) has been going on for centuries in cultures all over the world, for a wide variety of reasons.  I have seen countless books (some written by the like of university types for anthropolgy classes) articles, documentaries etc, that have explored tattooing alone, the history, the taboos, cultural aspects behind it etc.  Are there people out there who get these things done solely because of the "in" factor or on a drunken whim, sure there are, I have seen plenty.  Heck the whole reason why most tattoo shops have all sorts of flash is exactly for these type of people.  So didn't really answer your question, but I hope I at least gave you some insight.


----------

